# new display(s)



## NHkeith (Nov 11, 2013)

I bought this display cabinet a few months back. just around to putting some stuff in it. I also got these shelves filled up..


----------



## sandchip (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 15, 2013)

You must not have any cats to display them like that. Nice.


----------



## glass man (Dec 12, 2013)

NICE! In the first pic. what does the label read on the pickle bottle in the middle ..bottom shelf ,and in the front? THANKS! JAMIE


----------

